# netflix app on nexus 10



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

The problem: I'm using my vzw galaxy nexus to tether my wife's n10 and we are unable to get a movie to load on netflix. Now, we live in a rural area, so our data down is only 200-700 kbps over 3g, no solid 4g signal in our home. Over the holidays, we stayed in a home with good wifi and we were able stream a neflix movie fine and it looked great. However, we are able to stream netflix fine on our lap top tethered to my g.nex--of course it is fairly grainy/lowres.

The question: I was unable to find a setting in the netflix app to bring down the data/resolution. Is there such a setting and where?
And, so far, n10 is pure stock, aside from some disabled apps.

Or, maybe i can install flash and view through firefox or maxthon browser....

Thanks for your thoughts/help!!!


----------



## wanderer (Jun 6, 2012)

Netflix does not use Flash, it uses MS Silverlight. So using a browser with Flash will not work. How long did you let it buffer?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm, peculiar that it loaded on your computer but not the tablet. My mom lives in a 3g area and her speeds are brutally slow, about the same as the ones you are reporting. We couldn't get Netflix to load via my gf's tether, and it was definitely the data speeds.

As for the settings in Netflix-- I'm pretty sure there isn't a way to change the resolutions in the app. They do have a regular Netflix app, and a Netflix HD if I'm not mistaken. I would be willing to bet that your data speeds are the problem, and that your computers modem is just handling the connection better so it can load on there.

An option (if you have the hard drive space) would be to download pirate bay from the app store, and then download ttorrent. Pirate bay let's you search torrents, then you use ttorrent to download them. You'll have to download something to translate codecs and play avi's like MX player (which is an awesome video player anyways that has sweet controls), but if you have access to a decent WiFi connection at some point in time you can build up a library so that you'll have some videos to watch without internet. I know it isn't the same as having Netflix at your fingertips, but it turned out to be our best option when we were in your situation.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Hmm, peculiar that it loaded on your computer but not the tablet. My mom lives in a 3g area and her speeds are brutally slow, about the same as the ones you are reporting. We couldn't get Netflix to load via my gf's tether, and it was definitely the data speeds.
> 
> As for the settings in Netflix-- I'm pretty sure there isn't a way to change the resolutions in the app. They do have a regular Netflix app, and a Netflix HD if I'm not mistaken. I would be willing to bet that your data speeds are the problem, and that your computers modem is just handling the connection better so it can load on there.
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party, but it makes perfect sense that it would load on the PC but not the tablet. On the PC, it only tries to stream in the maximum allowable resolution based on the connection. Which, if your connection is flaky, may mean it changes from low resolution to HD several times while watching a movie...it gets annoying. However, the Netflix Android app only tries to load in one resolution. At least that I've ever seen.


----------

